# Wrong title on recording



## Al Fischer (Mar 27, 2012)

Yesterday, (Friday) I recorded on Foxnws (205) the program "STOSSEL". The recording was correct but the title on the recording was "Greta Van Sustern".

The prior show was "Hannity" and not recorded. I believe "Greta" normally occupies the time slot where "Stossel" was shown. Timer was set to start 5 min early and we were watching the same channel. It started fine.

Search forum shows this happening several years ago. 

Am I doing something wrong or is this a guide problem. The guide showed correct info when this was done.


----------



## Al Fischer (Mar 27, 2012)

I mistakenly posted this on the 221k forum. It happened on a 722


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Is this the only recording this occurred on? Was that a new timer or reoccurring timer? Please let me know and if this continues to happen. Thanks.



Al Fischer said:


> I mistakenly posted this on the 221k forum. It happened on a 722


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Did you check the recording to see if it recorded what it was supposed to?

Assuming it did... Every once in a while I have a recording that for some reason is labeled wrong but actually has the correct program. I couldn't tell you why or how, just that every once in a while it happens.
_
Also, on a moderation note, moving to the 722 support forum for you._


----------



## Al Fischer (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes. Right recording, wrong title. Only one instance. Only one thing being recorded. 

Why? Curious mind wants to know!


----------



## Al Fischer (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone have an idea of where the wron title csme from?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

If you started recording a few minutes before the show, then on playback you'll see the program that's about to end when you do an Info request on the remote. Once your target program comes on, the correct title should appear.

If, OTOH, the wrong program appears on your list of recordings, that is not supposed to happen and it's a job for DIRT.


----------



## Al Fischer (Mar 27, 2012)

The prior program was Hannity. The selected program was Stossel. It shows a title of Greta Van Sustenberg. 

Normally Greta occupies that time slot. Weird?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Possibility that the string that the DVR uses to pick the program is different than the recording name string and the latter did not get updated.

Tempest in a teapot.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have had a couple of recordings that were really random... not the title of the previous show but something really off-the-wall from a completely different channel.

It's even weirder when it happens on a 922 where you get a thumbnail preview icon from that other show too and makes it hard to find your recording!

Fortunately it has been a very rare thing to happen to me.


----------

